# Blood in baby poop



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Today there was a little blood in my baby's poop. He is BFed and five months old today. I did start rice cereal a couple weeks ago and he's been doing just fine eating a couple tablespoons in the evening. But last night he didn't even take any. His poops have been otherwise normal-yellowish and mostly liquid. He also seems just as happy and healthy as always. I know my nipples aren't bleeding, he doesn't have a diaper rash, and it's not from urine. It was like a few tiny clots of blood mixed in mucus.

I'll stop the rice cereal and see what happens.


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Was the poop bright red? If so, I've been told that might be due to a tiny tear in the anus and nothing too big to worry about. You say "clots" though, so that makes me think it isn't that. Is the rice cereal the only new thing? Have you been eating anything different? I've dealt with this a lot, so I know how freaky it is to see blood in the poop!







s


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

When a little babe has an explosive poop they can get tiny tears in the rectum which would show as a bit of bright red blood in the poopy dipe. Nothing to worry about (unless it's happening all the time, or there's tons of blood or something like that of course!). I'd say keep an eye on things to see if it happens again. If it does then it might be diet related, if not then it's probably just one of those little baby things. This happened to both my dd and ds and it was nothing serious at all.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

The blood was encased in the mucus, so probably not a fissure, and he's never been constipated either. The rice cereal is the only new thing.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

nak

hmmm... sounds suspicious then. maybe his digestive system isn't quite ready for solids then? i'd probably stop the cereal for a bit in that case.


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

Quote:

The blood was encased in the mucus,
My 4.5 month old had the exact same thing in one of his diapers last week! I took him to the ped because she thought it might be a bacterial infection. Once she checked him out she said that she wasn't sure what had caused the blood, but if it happened again to save the diaper and bring it in so they could take a culture. Luckily it never did occur again.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

My EBF DD gets this whenever I eat too much stuff with eggs or I eat eggs for breakfast. I'm pretty sure she's allergic to eggs, and that's what causes the blood-in-mucous poops.


----------



## todavia (Aug 11, 2006)

dd had the same thing at 6 months. the first time it was just a little blood and then a few days later it was a lot - bright red blood in stringy looking mucous. we went to the ped and she referred to a ped GI. he said it was either an infection (which it wasn't) or an allergy to something she or I ate. since dd was happy as ever and looked fine upon examination, he had me take home some sample containers and send them back to his office to monitor for trace blood. one of the two samples came back positive for microscopic blood and he said we could either a) i do a dairy elimination diet and retest or b) test another sample in a couple weeks and make sure we watch out for any signs of anemia in dd.

it was pretty scary at first but i feel ok about it now - especially since dd never showed any indications of illness, pain or discomfort.

HTH and good luck!


----------



## soybeansmama (Jan 26, 2006)

my baby has this when his bowels are irritated by acidic baby drool from teething. it can look the same when they have a virus, too. babies of this age are prone to GI upset when they have a virus...

any other symptoms?


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

My boy had that too. He is a healthy almost 4 year old now!
He actually had green stools w/blood. It completely freaked me out. He was totally breastfed. It occurred around the time we started cereal too. I also tried to note changes in my diet for a dairy allergy or something.
I took one of the diapers to his doctor and there was nothing to be concerned about. He said if it began to be a lot or often then to let him know. He had a couple more after that w/small traces and then it just stopped.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

This happened to my baby boy when we gave him Motrin for his teething.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. The last time he had rice cereal was Tuesday night, and now it's Thursday night. He had another poop with blood in it. It was pinkish and mixed in with a greenish poop. Maybe it's something in my diet. Baby doesn't have any other symptoms. He's not sick at all, and hasn't had any medication.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

A friend just took her 5.5 month old bably girl to the ped for the same reason. They had also been giving a little rice cereal. Her ped said it was probably an allergy to something she (Mom) was eating so she is starting by eliminating dairy.


----------



## Girlymomwithsons (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soybeansmama* 
my baby has this when his bowels are irritated by acidic baby drool from teething. it can look the same when they have a virus, too. babies of this age are prone to GI upset when they have a virus...

any other symptoms?

This happened to my baby boy when he had a cold, but the other symptoms didn't show up for a few days. Our ped told us that when we get a virus, the ripples in the bowels flatten out, and when food travels through there quickly, for example when someone is on an all liquid diet, (the cereal could have agravated it), the parts of the bowel that are usually not in such direct contact get sore and can bleed. He said the same as the other ped's quoted in here, don't worry about it unless it happens a lot. Also, it can help to cut back on dairy in your diet when a virus is making the rounds in your home, because he also said that everyone gets a bit lactose intolerant when you have a virus, and that can make it worse, and would explain the mucous.
Hope this is all un needed information by now anyway!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

The exact same thing (blood in mucus) happened to my daughter at 12 months. Our paed recommended we stop wheat, soy and dairy (both of us). The blood stopped, we reintroduced and found a gluten and soy intolerance.

Once we were allergen free I realised she'd had mucus her whole life


----------

